# Aced a 40 minute presentation!



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had to do a big research paper for my government class and present it for the whole class. Everyone else worked in pairs and only had to do half of the project, but I did the whole paper and stood up in front of the class and presented my topic and thesis for 40 minutes. And I got the highest grade, 97%!! Good thing, since it was worth 25% of my grade, haha! Although it was far from a perfect presentation, it was a huge leap from where I was 3 years ago, when I would turn a shade of red currently unknown to man after a 5 minute presentation - no joke!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done, CatLover4100! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats  A 40 minute presentation is a long time to be standing in front of a bunch of people.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

you should be very proud, i would never be able to do something like that, and geez for 40 minutes wow just thinking about it makes me anxious, good job!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never had to present anything that long before! That research project must have been a behemoth!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

That is awesome dude! Nice job!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's fantastic! Congrats!!!


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

wow 40 minutes I cannot even imagine how much I will crumble under the pressure, good for you, you should be proud of yourself


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

40 minutes! That is mindblowing. 

Congrats for kicking SA in the butt.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats everyone


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's awesome! What was your thesis?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Amazing. Congratulations!!:yes


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Catlover4100 said:


> I had to do a big research paper for my government class and present it for the whole class. Everyone else worked in pairs and only had to do half of the project, but I did the whole paper and stood up in front of the class and presented my topic and thesis for 40 minutes. And I got the highest grade, 97%!! Good thing, since it was worth 25% of my grade, haha! Although it was far from a perfect presentation, it was a huge leap from where I was 3 years ago, when I would turn a shade of red currently unknown to man after a 5 minute presentation - no joke!


wow that is awesome!!! btw are you the same girl i used to talk to on aim? doesnt your name begin with an s on there ha idfk.


----------

